# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  TALOS (Tactical Assault Light Operator Suit), robotic exoskeleton, USA

## Airicist

TALOS (Tactical Assault Light Operator Suit) on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Obama and the 'Iron Man' TALOS Tactical Armor

Published on Mar 1, 2014




> President Obama made an admittedly pretty funny announcement, that the Pentagon has created...Iron Man. Not really though, TALOS (Tactical Assault Light Operator Suit) doesn't have all the flying, nor many of the combat power of Tony Stark's suit, it is fire-retardant, capable of repelling ammo when applying an electric current, a hud with graphics relevant to battle, integrated communications, and body and external sensors. It's interesting that he called the suit "Iron Man" aside from the battle capabilities it has, given the history of the comic character. Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Andrew Fogel discuss.
> 
> Read more here: 
> "Obama: We're building Iron Man"
> With so much going on, you might have missed it this week. But President Obama revealed details of this secret project and promised to "blast off" himself.
> 
>  by Chris Matyszczyk
>  March 1, 2014

----------

